# BIOS mod FAIL (episode 2). Please help!



## paintufast (May 17, 2018)

Hello again.

You may know me from a recent saga about a modded bios. Short version, I saved my bios through GPUZ which set me up for failure. When I modded then reflashed I bricked ( but finally recovered my card with the gracious help of many kind souls on this forum).

Link:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/bios-mod-fail-help.244033/page-2#post-3841031

Note: I am mining with my GPUs.

Now, on to Episode 2:

I have another card. RX 580 Armor OC (Hynix) that I also saved the BIOS for on GPUZ then modded with the Polaris one click patch mod. I reflashed and now cArd isn’t right. It only mines at 21mhs and is completely unresponsive to overclock commands etc through Radeon, afterburner, overdriveNTool.

When I look at card thru GPUZ it showed bios version as “blank”. Card is visible through all access points, but something in bios is screwy...

So. I finally saved my other card then got down to trying to save this one. I logged into CMD ATIFlash and ran
ATIFlash -I (see pic)

It noted bios p/n is blank.

I downloaded what I believe is the correct bios from tech power up link I found. And tried to flash it.

Didn’t work, had to do -unlockrom

Then it let me flash once. So I flashed it and it took. Or so it seemed.

Restarted. And now card still isn’t right (stuck at 21mhs, unresponsive to overclock commands). (Note: when I say unresponsive I mean it doesn’t change MHs).

I haven’t been able to reflash it. It says failed to read rom. However just now I tried and it worked. I reflashed with the “original” bios I found online and now I am left with it still saying the bios p/n is blank.

I am sure that’s my problem. Where do I get the right bios and get this fixed? Thoughts? Suggestions? General berating? I’m ready for it all. And working on this for next hour...here’s hoping...

(Pics coming soon...have to edit, they’re too big apparently).

Pics..

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191946/msi-rx580-8192-170314

This is the current bios that I am trying to flash on, unmodified, and still running into the problems above.

Current status, card does mine at 21mhs. Doesn't respond to changes. Was able to just try to "reflash" just now with that bios (i renamed as "armor.rom" and it took, but apparently file isn't right as I dont have a device ID or p/n number)...

Further update. I found two different bios that seem to be for my card on tech power up VGA bios directory. I’ve now tried them both.

Same results as pictured above.  (Missing bios p/n number and device ID in GPUZ, mining at 21mhs).

What do I do/change/edit?

@eidairaman1


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

paintufast said:


> Hello again.
> 
> You may know me from a recent saga about a modded bios. Short version, I saved my bios through GPUZ which set me up for failure. When I modded then reflashed I bricked ( but finally recovered my card with the gracious help of many kind souls on this forum).
> 
> ...



The last post I gave you refers you to mining. Plus tons of help links.

You may need to consider getting a spi/flashcat bios flasher so you can properly reprogram the bios correctly.


----------



## paintufast (May 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> The last post I gave you refers you to mining. Plus tons of help links.
> 
> You may need to consider getting a spi/flashcat bios flasher so you can properly reprogram the bios correctly.



I’m not sure what link your referring to? 

The one in your last post led me to a mining bios repository on here and helped me find this location to post my new post/question in. 

And to make sure I understand your suggestion properly. You think that the ati flash in CMD like I am doing is not properly flashing and that’s the issue?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

Yes, commands have to be precise, also remember to unlock biod first then do pin trick


----------



## paintufast (May 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yes, commands have to be precise, also remember to unlock biod first then do pin trick


 
I’m not sure you got all of my details in my post. 

I am able to flash successfully. I have used both of the bios listed as stock bios matching my card and memory. (Photos show some of my successful flashes). 

The issue is that even after flashing, it’s still missing some information it seems. And I don’t know how to remedy that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

Does the card work?


----------



## paintufast (May 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does the card work?


Yes. The card works. It’s visible in all settings. But it’s not working at the right speeds and I cannot edit speeds etc (I can change them,  it it won’t affect hashrate)


----------



## MrGenius (May 17, 2018)

The BIOS you linked above has no P/N. I can put one in there if you want. But it's not going to make any difference. I don't know what's really going on. But I can guarantee you it isn't that.


----------



## paintufast (May 17, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> The BIOS you linked above has no P/N. I can put one in there if you want. But it's not going to make any difference. I don't know what's really going on. But I can guarantee you it isn't that.



It doesn’t have a PN and it also in GPUZ says that board ID is “n/a” (see details and photos in my original post)

The only reason I wonder if this is related to my problem is because this was also happening with my other GPU and when I got it working, these values are now filled in.

I am assuming that these things missing are a symptom, not the problem itself... but. What’s the problem...



MrGenius said:


> The BIOS you linked above has no P/N. I can put one in there if you want. But it's not going to make any difference. I don't know what's really going on. But I can guarantee you it isn't that.


Look at the ATI WINFLASH photo above. I think the p/n is missing there and also the image size is weird I think


----------



## MrGenius (May 17, 2018)

The BIOS P/N = what GPU-Z calls the "board ID".

Anyway, it's not written in the BIOS. So it's not "magically" going to appear this time. I can see why you might think that though. But I can assure you it's not the problem, or a symptom of a problem, in this instance. I can put your name in there. Or whatever else you want. Up to around 16 or so characters I think(at least 16, maybe more). Won't make any difference.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 17, 2018)

I have Armor OC bioses without Hynix, or Hynix Bioses that are not MSI.  However, if you go here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mining-bios-repository.237382/, you may be able to find the right bios.


----------



## paintufast (May 18, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> I have Armor OC bioses without Hynix, or Hynix Bioses that are not MSI.  However, if you go here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mining-bios-repository.237382/, you may be able to find the right bios.


I don’t see my exact bios in that thread sadly. And I’m not 100% sure it even is my bios causing me this trouble now. The folks commenting above saying the blank “p/n” values doesn’t matter makes me wonder. Based on things I’m reading it’s almost like the card won’t accept being put into “compute” mode? Just spitballing ideas here.

Considering I have been able to successfully flash two different bios files I onto the card from the TechPower Up repository I am starting to think bios isn’t the issue. 

Anyone have other spitball ideas on anything I can check/change/edit?

Again, just a note. Card DOES currently mine (only at 22mhs) it is visible by ati flash, gpuz, Radeon, etc. it just won’t mine any faster than 22mhs and when I try to adjust speed settings in Radeon software or msi Afterburner I get no increases in hash speed. 

Thoughts? 

((@cdawall if you have a moment. Could you read this thread and give any input you may have, seems like this may be up your alley from your other posts. If not, sorry to bother you!))


----------



## cdawall (May 24, 2018)

Just got back on here after a short web free bit will take a look later tonight and see if I can figure it out


----------



## paintufast (May 24, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Just got back on here after a short web free bit will take a look later tonight and see if I can figure it out


Thank you. My issue is still unresolved.


----------

